# Brock Is Out.



## Pedantix (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally I was never a big Brock Lesnar fan, I think he was pretty cocky and overrated and had more of a mass advantage than anything, but regardless of my personal feelings towards him he has become a giant, *pun intended*, staple in the modern mixed martial arts sport. 

I don't know how many of you caught the fights last night, but he faced off against new-to-the-UFC Alister Overeem. After taking a few shots to the mid section (which he apparently just had surgery on), he pretty much just sat down and waited for the ref to stop the fight. 

In the post-fight interview, he stated that he had made a promise to his wife that if he won this fight he would take the title shot that they were fighting for (which is a whole other topic, I don't think Overeem, or anybody for that matter, deserves a title shot after their first fight in the organization), and if he lost he would call it quits.

Well, he lost. And true to his promise, he retired. So for all you Lesnar fans out there, hope you enjoyed his run. And for everybody else, well... Idk, lol, just thought I'd share.


----------



## MJS (Dec 31, 2011)

Pedantix said:


> Personally I was never a big Brock Lesnar fan, I think he was pretty cocky and overrated and had more of a mass advantage than anything, but regardless of my personal feelings towards him he has become a giant, *pun intended*, staple in the modern mixed martial arts sport.
> 
> I don't know how many of you caught the fights last night, but he faced off against new-to-the-UFC Alister Overeem. After taking a few shots to the mid section (which he apparently just had surgery on), he pretty much just sat down and waited for the ref to stop the fight.
> 
> ...



Brock was a monster in the ring, but you're right...he was a cocky one..lol.  How long ago did he have surgery?  Was he medically cleared?  Don't really know much about the guy he fought, but IMHO, I don't think that ANYONE should get a title fight, until you've walked the walk.  Sorry, but if you're a new comer to MMA, and just because you beat someone in 1 or 2 fights, you should still work your way up the ladder.

Just my .02.


----------



## Pedantix (Dec 31, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. Especially in a sport where literally one lucky or unlucky second can change the whole outcome of the event, you should be made to pay your dues and prove yourself a little more than that. What if he beats Dos Santos now? He's gunna be the "world heavy weight champion" in two fights? What about the guys who 30-4 or whatever who may have lost important matches, but have well proven themselves as consistently talented fighters, yk?

I'm not sure when he had his surgery, I just know what was said about it last night, I didn't know about it before that. It definitely effected his fighting, though (either that or he used it as an excuse, but the former seems more logical having seen the fight).


----------



## Steve (Dec 31, 2011)

Pretty amazing that lesnar came back after having portions of his intestines removed.  I'm not all that interested in the big guys, but frankly, overeem and dos santos is a pretty good matchup.  Two big dudes with very good hands.  


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2011)

We're betting on Overeem being the first British UFC champion :ultracool.


British? Oh yes born and bred ere in Norf London e is.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 31, 2011)

Didnt lesner himself get a title shot after like 2 fights and he lost the first one to Mir?


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 31, 2011)

Lesnar underwent surgery on May 27, 2011, to help battle his problems with diverticulitis. UFC president Dana White said that Lesnar had a 12-inch piece of his colon removed


----------



## Pedantix (Dec 31, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Didnt lesner himself get a title shot after like 2 fights and he lost the first one to Mir?





I'm not positive. It wouldn't surprise me though. And he wasn't even really a martial artist when he started out, was he? just more of a big brawler. I'm not a fan of the fact that someone can come into a "martial arts" sport and, without proper training or technique, be sent to a title shot after barely proving their worth and then be dubbed by the masses a "world class martial arts fighter". just doesn't seem right to me. just my opinion though.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 31, 2011)

Couldn't have happeed to a better guy.  Personally, I'm glad he lost and is retiring.


----------



## Steve (Dec 31, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> Couldn't have happeed to a better guy.  Personally, I'm glad he lost and is retiring.


Dang...  is there something about the guy I don't know?  I've never been a fan, but I'm a little surprised by the vehemence.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm surprised he came back.  Those two surgeries were for a life threatening ailment.  Was it just the money?

And, wow, look at how Overeem dropped him.  It's not common to see people dropped with body shots.  Was that a liver shot or was it something to do with his messed up intestines?


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2012)

If he had the surgery when he did, then I'd suspect he shouldn't have been fighting.  I'm not a doctor, but lets see...he had it in May, so factor in recovery time, time to train for the fight...yeah, probably a bit too soon.

I've been out of the UFC loop for a while, but I still stand by what I've said....everyone should work their way up the food chain.  I don't care if you fight 3 times, and KO everyone you fight...it shouldn't mean you get a title shot.


----------



## Siamese (Jun 19, 2012)

Pedantix said:


> Well, he lost. And true to his promise, he retired. So for all you Lesnar fans out there, hope you enjoyed his run. And for everybody else, well... Idk, lol, just thought I'd share.



Yeah there was no way he would be allowed to retire out of the UFC with a belt and bring it to the WWE.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 19, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> We're betting on Overeem being the first British UFC champion :ultracool.
> 
> 
> British? Oh yes born and bred ere in Norf London e is.


That reminds me of Maryanne on Gilligan's Island. "He taught me to walk, and to talk, and to dress like a regular Lady"


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jun 19, 2012)

While this thread is old, I thought I'd throw in my two cents. First, it seems some people had objections to Overeem being put that far into the line up towards a UFC title shot (though other posts were aimed at Lesnar). While there is some legitimate doubts about Brock's credentials and that he was pretty much spoon fed in there due to his WWE history and the extra fans and revenue he would bring in, this was NOT the case for Overeem. He was the Strikeforce heavyweight champion and had also been the K-1 World Champ and is probably THE most formidable guy in the division in ANY org. He did not go through Lesnar because Brock was sub par, he would have taken him out at any point in Lesnar's career just as quickly and easily. Now, since Overeem failed his drug test and his recent suspension, we won't see him against Junior anytime soon. And while I think that Overeem is/was the most formidable fighter out there, I actually think that JDS is a bad match up for him and WOULD have a decent shot at taking him out. 

Based on his early fights, it appears Overeem has a bit of a weak chin. That is why, despite having easily the best stand up striking, bar none, in all of MMA, he usually goes for the power shots rather than just letting go with hand combos. Junior is both very quick and amazingly accurate with his punches and would probably have the best chance of capitalizing on Overeem's weakness. Reem is also a high level grappler who has won Abu Dhabi qualifiers to go along with the K-1 World Grand Prix. So going against his strengths, he would be hard for anyone. It's going to be interesting to see what comes next in the Heavyweight division, since Cain is going to be out for a while due to his injury and Overeem even longer due to his suspension. While Junior made short work of Cain last time, I really think Cain would have a better than even chance of winning a rematch coming in with more respect for Junior's punching and a better game plan. IMO, he was a bit overconfident after his own total demolition of Brock Lesnar and how he destroyed him by his strikes. The truth is that Cain's striking was WAY too much for Brock to handle, but it still was not up to Junior's and a stand up war was a bad choice and he really got caught.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 19, 2012)

Thread title made me think Brock came out of the closet.  Carry on.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 19, 2012)

Regardless of what he acts like outside of the ring.  The guy was a human specimen!!!  He was close to 280 pounds and moved like a welter weight with the strength of an olympic power lifter...  He proved his point in MMA, now back to some wrasslin


----------



## Omar B (Jun 19, 2012)

Gentle Fist said:


> Regardless of what he acts like outside of the ring.  The guy was a human specimen!!!  He was close to 280 pounds and moved like a welter weight with the strength of an olympic power lifter...  He proved his point in MMA, now back to some wrasslin



You forgot to mention how fabulous he is.


----------

